# Waiting Period for Health Coverage?



## casing (12 Aug 2004)

Is there a waiting period after enrollment into the CF that health/dental coverage for dependents starts?

I was having a look at the Public Service Health Care Plan for information about coverage (why else, eh?).   The website indicates that there is a 3-month waiting period before coverage begins, which is bad enough.   However, the example provided (this link) is of someone joining the CF and the actual waiting period ends up being 6 months in total!   

Is that really how it is?


----------



## Garbageman (12 Aug 2004)

From:

http://www.dnd.ca/dpsp/engraph/dpspden_e.asp?Lev1=1&Lev2=6#Part%20I.2   (CF Dental Plan Guide)

Dependent's dental coverage "...commences following a waiting period of exactly three (3) months of continuous Regular Force or Primary Reserve service."

Not sure about supplementary health care, but try poking around this site:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/services/engraph/health_info_home_e.asp     (CF HR Health Services site)


----------



## casing (12 Aug 2004)

Thanks for the links!  Essentially says the same thing.  Well, I just guess I'll have to go with that.  See if I can get benefits continuance at my current place of employment.  That'll cost a pretty penny if they agree to it (though, according to my company's Intranet, it is possible).


----------

